

Compare Your Healthcare - HealthNut
http://comparedcare.com

======
nicarus1984
Regarding this Submit Bill section:

Maybe I'm just overly paranoid - having dealt with medical claim data for
years has re-enforced this though - but isn't it walking a fine line with
HIPAA to accept individuals' procedure codes? It doesn't even appear to use
SSL/TLS, so I doubt this is HIPAA compliant. I know a name isn't sent over,
but it can be trivial to identify someone via their IP address, right? Why not
at least go that extra step to protect this information?

Additionally, how do you make sure the information (ie. payment amount, etc.)
is accurate?

Also, doesn't seem to work correctly on Win7 Chrome).

~~~
iancarroll
If OP created the site, shoot me an email (in my profile) and I'll give you an
SSL certificate. Pretty sure HIPPA compliance isn't mandatory here, though.

~~~
HealthNut
Sent you an email, but if you havent received: info (at) comparedcare (dot)
com

------
HealthNut
Explainer Video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkZQT8TzMfY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkZQT8TzMfY)

